# Aquascape critique and stocking suggestions



## NQuaday (Jul 21, 2011)

So after being out of the hobby for four years I couldn't take it anymore and setup a 15 gallon planted aquarium. Let me know what you think of the aquascape and if you have any suggestions to improve it.









I would really like to add some RCS but am having a hard time deciding on the fish selection. Considering:
Celestial Pearl Danios
Cardinal Tetra
Scarlet Badis
Killifish?
Other tetra?
Dwarf Cichlid (maybe apistogramma)?

Have no idea which to pick and in what numbers. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. The tank has good mechanical and biological filtration and will get a water change at minimum, once a week. Thanks


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice job on it looks amazing love it
Rob


----------



## NQuaday (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks! Anyone have any suggestions for stocking?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

very nice looking setup! I wish I could get a hold of a few pieces of wood that reached the water surface in my tank...

how deep is that substrate? looks awfully thick!


can't ever go wrong with a school of Neon Tetras in a planted tank  I plan on eventually trading in my Blue Danios and Cherry Barbs on a school of them


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Leave the killies out of the equation, they don't make good community fish, and if you did add shrimp they would make the killies a nice meal in no time. Scarlet badis are a cool fish, but very sensitive and hard to get them to take anything but live food. Will sometimes adjust to frozen. I have apistos but keep mine in a species tank so don't know how well they would do in a community.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

I've always loved the visual effect of neon tetras, or any school of tetras in an aquarium that's been aquascaped. Their bright colors often emphasize the greenery of their surroundings, and just seeing a school of them travel together is aesthetically pleasing. Having a colony of shrimp would also be no problem with your tetras if you decided on it.


----------



## NQuaday (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Yeah the substrate is a little on the thick side (about 2 1/2-3 inch thick, but the plants love it). Im thinking of going with a species tank of CPD to go with the RCS colony. Could change though


----------

